# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My new tree frog vivarium ( under construction)

## padilla29

hi everybody i want to show you the new viv that i'm constructing it is for my couple of tree frogs 

i used foam and clay for  it . the size is 80cm x 60cmx  40cm

my englis isn't good  so let me show you some pics

this is the tank 



a foam bottle accident lol


this is it after the accident 




and it looks like this now so i hope to finish it tomorrow 


some of the plants

----------


## John Clare

Those are very lucky treefrogs.  I particularly like the plants.  What species are they?

----------


## padilla29

the plants are 2 kinds of bromeliads (criptanthus and the other one i dont know the name) 1 bird nest fern 2 diferent colors of golden tip fern and the other 2 dont know the name sorry =S  maybe a Maidenhair fer and a korean rock fern but i'm not sure

----------


## padilla29

almost finish =D

----------


## John Clare

Looks good.  What kind of lighting are you using?

----------


## padilla29

i use 2 T8 15watt  fluorescent light bulbs one actinic and one day light but i'm going to change for a leds lamp

----------


## RikoAustria

Looks good so far.. Can't wait to see it planted

----------


## padilla29

more pictures already planted

----------


## froggiez

WOW! That is awesome!! very luck tree frogs indeed!! when I get a bigger tank I may have to try that out myself!

----------


## kienieb1

did you use a bowl for the center where you put the solid substrate?  Also, how did you get the foam that color?  I see in the back ground that you have a mixture that looks like you used for it just not sure what it is.  How did you get the plants in the wall?  How did you get the pump in there?   I know a lot of questions but I am interested in building mine right.  I have already started but I feel like it's not that great compared to what I see on here.

Thank You,
Christine

----------

